

Find out who your friends are following that you are not (on twitter). - epi0Bauqu
http://duckduckgo.com/twitter-follow-diff.html

======
epi0Bauqu
Follow @duckduckgo then tweet '@duckduckgo diff' or '@duckduckgo diff
-popular', which does something like...

diff friends friends/friends | sort | uniq -c | sort -n

I looked for this functionaliry last night
(<http://twitter.com/yegg/status/2259409150>) and again this morning, but
didn't find exactly what I wanted. So I hacked it together myself!

Updated: you need to follow @duckduckgo for it to work (so I can send you a
DM).

~~~
tdavis
Cool, though I must say your option naming bugs me. a flag like "-popular"
suggests adding/using "popular", not removing it. An irrelevant nitpick, but I
was compelled ;)

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Np. I was thinking -popular as in "minus popular."

------
sant0sk1
I wrote a quick Ruby script awhile back which provides the same function
(without having to follow @duckduckgo):

[http://blog.jerodsanto.net/2009/05/expand-your-twitter-
netwo...](http://blog.jerodsanto.net/2009/05/expand-your-twitter-network-in-
less-than-15-lines-of-ruby/)

~~~
zackattack
It's still faster for me to follow @duckduckgo, DM, and then unfollow.

~~~
zackattack
Turns out my results were pretty disappointing. Sigh. I guess my extended
network is just not that interesting.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Did you try -popular and -popular -15 ?

~~~
zackattack
I already unfollowed. I'm not willing to try it multiple times. I am not an
earlyvangelist.

I could be persuaded if emailed a personal apology from the founder.

~~~
sundeep
apology for what?

He's providing a free service that you tried and didn't like.

~~~
zackattack
I'm a customer, a potential user of duck duck go; he didn't build it out of
charity. By making it TERRIBLE, he is alienating me. He also wasted my time.

------
joshu
I want to know about friends I may have missed.

Specifically: Friends of mine's friends who are following me and I'm not
following them back. (Defining "friend" as a reciprocal follow relationship)

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Here's the first 25 (email me if you want the rest): @JasonCalacanis
@kevinmarks @Scobleizer @loic @tonysphere @MParekh @brianoberkirch @dangillmor
@steverubel @rafer @bijan @seth @LindaStone @iankennedy @DonMacAskill @VCMike
@louisgray @Chad_Hurley @mathewi @austinhill @m2jr @vanderwal @fromedome
@dburka @rklau

~~~
joshu
Exactly what I wanted.

I don't recognize a few names, but those I do recognize are all people I know.
Absurdly accurate.

------
prakash
I was another person looking for this feature:
<https://twitter.com/pswam/status/1661113057>

I have been playing around with what Gabriel built, it's interesting, here are
some of the queries I tried:

\- @duckduckgo diff

\- @duckduckgo diff -popular

\- @duckduckgo diff -25

\- @duckduckgo diff -popular -10

------
onk
The last time this type of thing came up
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=606801>) I decided to use it to help me
learn some shell scripting:

    
    
        join <(twidge lsfollowing | sort) <(twidge lsfollowers | sort) -v 1
    

I tried using diff and reducing the sorts but couldn't make it clean. I am a
beginner. Any suggestions?

------
niyazpk
Why would a search engine do this as part of the same brand/domain?

Can somebody tell me how this is related to the search engine?

~~~
prakash
Quick q: Have you heard of duckduckgo before this post?

